# New (old) Lathe - Record DML-24X



## Grimsqueaker (23 Sep 2010)

Hi folks,

Have finally taken the plunge and picked up a lathe so i can have a bash at this turning lark...

Not having turned since school (too many years ago ), what would you folks recommend as a starting point to build skills and confidence 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## paul-c (23 Sep 2010)

hi grimsqueaker
when i started ,only about 18 months - 2 years ago,i found it a great help when i got some lessons from an experienced turner - i am lucky a professional turner , ray jones , is very close by and i get lessons with him. :lol: 

then i found the forum which is a great source also.

welcome and good luck :wink:


----------



## PeterSk (23 Sep 2010)

Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tim, if you don't already have a copy I recommend you get yourself a copy of Keith Rowleys Book, A Foundation Course by the time you have digested and worked your way through the examples you should have a reasonable understanding of tools control and safe working practice.


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the slippery slope Tim. I look forward to seeing your turnings!!


----------



## Grimsqueaker (23 Sep 2010)

PeterSk":mv73a8ld said:


> Whereabouts in the country are you?



I'm just north of nottingham...


----------



## Grimsqueaker (23 Sep 2010)

CHJ":ouglnxel said:


> Welcome to the forum Tim, if you don't already have a copy I recommend you get yourself a copy of Keith Rowleys Book, A Foundation Course by the time you have digested and worked your way through the examples you should have a reasonable understanding of tools control and safe working practice.



Duly ordered from Amazon and on its way  - thanks for the pointer....


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the slope. Don't be afraid to post your work as soon as you have done some. There isn't a mistake or cock up you can make that we haven't done ourselves. You may be surprised at how quickly the 'school' training comes back as well. 

Pete


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Sep 2010)

I don't know how far north of Nottingham you are but there are a few clubs in the area that you could visit and learn a lot from, The Erewash club at Greasley http://www.evwa.org.uk/
Dukeries woodturning society that meets at the Dukeries School Ollerton and Harworth woodturning club that meets at Turners Retreat.
I bought a DML24X about 15 years ago and have never had a problem with it, in fact I bought another one last year so the grandkids could use it, :wink: :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (24 Sep 2010)

Hello Tim and welcome  
I think there are a few members in your location,so perhaps you might get an invite from one or two.
If not just start off with some cheap wood and do some spindle work then some simple items or just practice using the tools.Start with the lathe speed slowish and build it up as your confidence grows.
Keep the tools sharp,else you will start getting tear out which might put you off,thinking you are doing something wrong.
Have a good read of the KR book when it comes.


----------



## Grimsqueaker (2 Oct 2010)

well the book arrived on Wednesday, and have been having a read... 

I wasn't hoping for much when I had a 'play' today with a 2"x2"x10" offcut left over from my shed build, especially as the only tools I have are carbon steel not HSS... but I have my first 'cylinder'  It's certainly not uniform, but is far far better than I hoped for....

Roll on tomorrow, SWMBO has already made some suggestions (including some rather lewd ones), but the kids are over-ruling her at the moment by asking for it to be turned into a toy rolling pin......


----------



## Grimsqueaker (2 Oct 2010)

loftyhermes":1qoynu81 said:


> I don't know how far north of Nottingham you are but there are a few clubs in the area that you could visit and learn a lot from, The Erewash club at Greasley http://www.evwa.org.uk/
> Dukeries woodturning society that meets at the Dukeries School Ollerton and Harworth woodturning club that meets at Turners Retreat.
> I bought a DML24X about 15 years ago and have never had a problem with it, in fact I bought another one last year so the grandkids could use it, :wink: :wink:



My actual location is Newstead.. 

Turners Retreat certainly looks worth visiting (received their 2011 catalogue today)..

It is a nice little lathe, even more so that a previous owner had replaced the 24" bed with a 36" one


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2010)

CHJ":28hwzo8o said:


> Welcome to the forum Tim, if you don't already have a copy I recommend you get yourself a copy of Keith Rowleys Book, A Foundation Course by the time you have digested and worked your way through the examples you should have a reasonable understanding of tools control and safe working practice.



we really ought to be on commision from keith the number of times we suggest that 

(I have thought of suggesting that charley/noel set up an "amazon shop" so ukw gets a bit from each sale through the site)


----------



## stevebuk (2 Oct 2010)

Grimsqueaker":229uwidp said:


> PeterSk":229uwidp said:
> 
> 
> > Whereabouts in the country are you?
> ...



Hi tim
i am just north of notts, come over and have a go on my lathe if you wish, PM if interested.. :lol:

EDIT:
just noticed you are in Newstead, just about 10 mins from me then, i go past the griffins head every other wednesday to our club meets, contact me and i'll pick you up next time its on.. :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (2 Oct 2010)

Steve,

That is a really kind thing to do, nice one m8.

I'm so envious at the amount of clubs and contacts you guys seem to have, any chance of swinging by to pick me up too? :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## stevebuk (2 Oct 2010)

i would love to Lee, never been to Edinburgh before only Oban, but we love it oop north.. :lol: 
ps, i would join your club too if i could..


----------



## Grimsqueaker (3 Oct 2010)

stevebuk":399ebn28 said:


> Grimsqueaker":399ebn28 said:
> 
> 
> > PeterSk":399ebn28 said:
> ...



Thanks for the offer Steve, I'll have to pass on it for a while as jobhunting has to take precedence  but when things are a bit more settled I'll let you know...


----------



## Grimsqueaker (3 Oct 2010)

having spent an afternoon practising with the roughing gouge and producing reasonable cylinders, my eldest daughter suggested trying a priest (fishy whacker not clergy) as she had watched the monty don thingy on the telly a while back...

so 30 minutes later, the following was removed from the lathe.. it's not finished yet, but on viewing it SWMBO declared that I would be making new handles for her trowels.....


----------

